# Anyone use Fat Gripz?



## TheExperiment (Jul 9, 2013)

Anyone have the Fat Gripz or Extreme Fat Gripz?

If so, how did you like them? Did you notice an improvement/etc?

http://www.fatgripz.com/


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 9, 2013)

get a set of straps man.  7,8 bux.  call it a day.


those look alright, but for 40 bux.....  you must be on some good shit to drop that money on something as simple as that.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 9, 2013)

Honestly, I've had them since they came out. Never tried the extremes, but IMHO the originals are fucking amazing. Way overpriced, but they work incredibly well and don't squish at all. You're forearms will love you forever, but be careful when you jack off after using fat gripz. It's likely you will rip your schmeckle clean off your body. 

I also love Versa Gripps Pro model for certain lifts. Really help isolate the larger muscle groups from the smaller.


----------



## PFM (Jul 9, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Honestly, I've had them since they came out. Never tried the extremes, but IMHO the originals are fucking amazing. Way overpriced, but they work incredibly well and don't squish at all. You're forearms will love you forever, but be careful when you jack off after using fat gripz. It's likely you will rip your schmeckle clean off your body.
> 
> I also love Versa Gripps Pro model for certain lifts. Really help isolate the larger muscle groups from the smaller.



This post explains everything.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 9, 2013)

Pfm!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## losieloos (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm sure Gk has used fat gripz b4, he grabs pfm's "fat grip" all the time.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 10, 2013)

Loos, I would stand over you and piss in your face, but that would only give you an erection.


----------



## losieloos (Jul 10, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Loos, I would stand over you and piss in your face, but that would only give you an erection.



Really?...what else are you going to do to me?... I've beeen a bad boi.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 10, 2013)

I am going to take you out to a nice steak dinner, and never call you again afterwards. you slut.


----------



## Big Worm (Jul 10, 2013)

Ive never used the grips but ive used an actual fat bar.  It definitely helps with grip strength.  After benching or pulling with a fat bar and you grab a regular bar it will be noticeable.  Ive heard the grips do work well though.


----------



## XELFLEC (Jul 10, 2013)

I used them, I think it's time to bring them back. 

Post exercises you used them on. 

I mainly did it for my warm up sets for deadlifting and curls.


----------



## TheExperiment (Jul 10, 2013)

Here is a link for the regular fat gripz for 25% off.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/fat-gripz/fat-gripz.html


----------



## goodfella (Jul 10, 2013)

I've seen alot of new stuff on them, and seem to feel pretty good pump wise/takes pressure off the wrist. But, no way in hell am I going to spend 40-50 bucks for a piece of a cut off pool noodle with cutlers name on it. I just wrap my gym towel around the grip of the dumb bell's and works. TRy it!


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 10, 2013)

I use them for benching close and wide. I have had people try them and order a set the next day.


----------



## Jada (Jul 10, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Honestly, I've had them since they came out. Never tried the extremes, but IMHO the originals are fucking amazing. Way overpriced, but they work incredibly well and don't squish at all. You're forearms will love you forever, but* be careful when you jack off after using fat gripz. It's likely you will rip your schmeckle clean off your body. *
> 
> I also love Versa Gripps Pro model for certain lifts. Really help isolate the larger muscle groups from the smaller.



Lmfao ) =))


----------



## R1rider (Jul 10, 2013)

I use them and love them. They absolutely murder your fore arms and also help with grip strength. I love using them when doing dips, chins, pull ups curls etc


----------

